
Show HN: HN Domain Leaderboard 2019 - refrigerator
https://hnleaderboard.com
======
gus_massa
The first thing I though looking at the #3 is: Who is [http://chris-
granger.com](http://chris-granger.com) ?

Answer: He was the main developer of the Eve programing language.

